# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  I seriously feel liek shit, justw anna give up on everything!

## Ramazan

I have accepted the fact that i'm dealing with MPB baldness but wtf is up with shedding lorts of hair on the sides of my head? One Little grab and i can VERY EASLY pull out like 7 hairs at once. They are all with White bulbs at teh end. 

Why the hell is it so hard to cope with this shit, i'm no longer motivated to do anything, i'm Falling behind with my studies, Work and even social life.

----------


## Jazz1

Hi calm down I know the feeling, first what products are you using? How long have you been suffering? I enjoy helping people and I willing to take time helping you  :Smile: .

----------


## Ramazan

> Hi calm down I know the feeling, first what products are you using? How long have you been suffering? I enjoy helping people and I willing to take time helping you .


 Thx, it's appreciated  :Smile:  been using regaine for 4 years but decided to stop at a certain period. There were even some periods where I used it on and off. The last 3 month I've been consistent with use been usin it 2 times a day. The top is not shedding at all but I'm now shedding small tiny hairs from the sides of my head.

----------


## mitchellthesuper

why dont you consider hair transplant?

----------


## kamakmalik

I agree, there are many cheap hair transplant opportunities. Like me, you may consider hair transplant in Turkey where prices are really affordable. I havent gone ahead with it yet but I will. Longevita, for example, has low prices.

----------


## Ramazan

> why dont you consider hair transplant?


 You mean on the sides? Don't they usually us ethe hair form teh sides of the head to do transplants? My Crown is in really good shape atm, and no shedding. Only on the sides  :Confused: 

This is 1 month after a buzzcut (3mm): http://s1068.photobucket.com/user/Ra...den/slideshow/

----------


## fred970

> This is 1 month after a buzzcut (3mm): http://s1068.photobucket.com/user/Ra...den/slideshow/


 Excuse me but this is just too funny! Yet another guy who acts like it's the end of the world for him while he has not little hair loss, but seemingly no hair loss whatsoever! This trend is spreading like wildfire, on every hair loss forum. Even the NW4+ guys don't whine so much.

----------


## hellouser

> Excuse me but this is just too funny! Yet another guy who acts like it's the end of the world for him while he has not little hair loss, but seemingly no hair loss whatsoever! This trend is spreading like wildfire, on every hair loss forum. Even the NW4+ guys don't whine so much.


 I don't see any hair loss on the guy either. Is this supposed to be a sick joke?

----------


## paulneedshair

> I have accepted the fact that i'm dealing with MPB baldness but wtf is up with shedding lorts of hair on the sides of my head? One Little grab and i can VERY EASLY pull out like 7 hairs at once. They are all with White bulbs at teh end. 
> 
> Why the hell is it so hard to cope with this shit, i'm no longer motivated to do anything, i'm Falling behind with my studies, Work and even social life.


 i feel the same i just hope histogen can cure us next year.  i'll have to sell my car to pay for a cure but i dont care.

----------


## hellouser

> i feel the same i just hope histogen can cure us next year.  i'll have to sell my car to pay for a cure but i dont care.


 It won't cost as much as a car. If it did, they'd limit their market so bad, it'd fail on release.

----------


## lifeisbeautiful

I checked some of your pictures and your situation doesnt look as you made it sound. You can always go for hair transplant if you want better density. And I dont think you will need to sell your car for that. Check the clinics in Turkey!

----------


## nursedude22

Are you guys blind? The guys clearly has some diffuse thinning on the sides and back. *Just because someone doesn't have obviously big melon sized bare patches doesn't mean he is not losing hair.* 
I believe One knows best regarding their OWN hair loss and when one notices their hair thinning/falling off, most of the times IT IS thinning/falling off. Why in the world would someone want to have hair loss? You guys are like the Hairloss police srs.

 Hairloss isn't black and white, there's levels of it. 

@Ramazan I wish I had more knowledge regarding unpatterned diffuse thinning man, I would recommend propecia but I don't know if it'll help the parts you're diffusing.
Have you tried Minoxidil?

----------


## Haircure

> Are you guys blind? The guys clearly has some diffuse thinning on the sides and back. *Just because someone doesn't have obviously big melon sized bare patches doesn't mean he is not losing hair.* 
> I believe One knows best regarding their OWN hair loss and when one notices their hair thinning/falling off, most of the times IT IS thinning/falling off. Why in the world would someone want to have hair loss? You guys are like the Hairloss police srs.
> 
>  Hairloss isn't black and white, there's levels of it. 
> 
> @Ramazan I wish I had more knowledge regarding unpatterned diffuse thinning man, I would recommend propecia but I don't know if it'll help the parts you're diffusing.
> Have you tried Minoxidil?


  This is coming from a guy who was ready to commit suicide just because he could see his scalp. I say this with sincere honesty and without any sarcasm, you need to seek help from a professional. You won't find anyone on these forums telling you otherwise, because the simple truth which you are unwilling to see is that there is no evidence of hairloss. You will get the same conclusion from top hair professionals from around the world saying the same thing, and I bet you will still disagree with them. Hair quality changes over age, it's not going to stay the same as it was when you were a young teenager.

 You and other like you who post pictures with full heads of thick dense hair with no sign of thinning will continue to get bashed on those who truly suffer, because unlike you the guys here have *noticeable hairloss*. What the hell is the point of crying over it right now when you know what the treatment options are and that your hairloss is clearly not visible to anyone else but yourself. I mean seriously in the off chance I win a billion dollar lottery and somehow you are losing hair on the sides...big freaking deal, losing hair on the sides and back is infinitely better than losing it on the top, hairloss on the sides doesn't change the framing of your face, whereas the loss on top does.

Get your life into perspective and seek help, because I'm not alone here in saying you need it

----------

